# anyone ever stick two ferplast furet plus rat cages to form a tower ?



## mameur (Nov 3, 2012)

so i received a ferplast furet plus cage and found a brand new one for 30$ which im picking up tomorrow it was destined to be my spare cages but now i'm thinking with these two together i can make a perfect tower and my ratties would be getting more exercice out of the extra climbing too it wouldnt look homemade either from what i measured the bottom pan fits snuggly on top of the other one if i remove the top of the bottom one 

anyone else ever do this with 2 furet plus cages? any pictures?


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

I've been meaning to try this for a while, but until I get one for cheap I'm not really able. Having built a fair few at work (where we sell them) I think it would be fairly simple to do, as the base should fit perfectly into the top of another, but you'd need to cut a hole in it to allow them through between them.

Do let me know if it works though, even with staff discount they aren't cheap to buy new.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mameur (Nov 3, 2012)

will do as soon as i get it, i think i'll just melt a perfect hole into the top one's plastic base instead of cutting it


----------



## mameur (Nov 3, 2012)

ok just finished working on it, it wasn't hard but the **** bamboo shelf i added was a pain to put on but finally done it fit perfectly well even clipped the superior floor to the bottom floor it's like it was made to be put together lol i made a quarter circle on the side of the cage couldnt find my hot knife so i used my oscillating tool and sanded the area even as you can tell i have the american version and the european version one was given to me the other is second hand but barely used got it for 30 $ CAD which is very cheap they go for 150$ CAD around my area so here's the end result






i use pipi doggy training pads instead of fleece or bedding


----------

